# Satanoperca leucosticta or Surinanensis Geo ?



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been told my Eartheater is both these names Satanoperca leucosticta & Surinanensis Geophagus. Since this forum seems to have quite a few memebers that know fish ID's I thought I'd try to find out if anyone knows the correct name. Or are they one and the same, perhaps?
He was bought as a "Jurapari", but that name seems to cover a lot of ground, too. He's 6" total now, has grown 3" in 6 months. But he was close to dead when I got him and he's doing great now so he must be pretty tough. This picture was 5 months ago.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely Satanoperca. Can't verify the species for you though, not much experience with them.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that narrows it down further than I had it before. Thank you


----------



## big54bob (May 15, 2007)

the body shape and head marking look alot like the jurapari in the profiles


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

But I keep reading that Jurapari and Satanoperca are one and the same. Still confused-arg!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, they are, kind of. Satanoperca is the genus name, there are more than one species of Satanoperca. Jurupari is the species name, like leucosticta. Two totally different species of fish, but they are both in the Satanoperca genus.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay, I went and had a look at the profiles to see what I could come up with. I can't say for 100%, but your fish does appear to be Satanoperca leucosticta.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=497


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I looked for quite some time and read all the articles at the Jurapari Project and compared the different markings, etc and he looks identical to Satanoperca leucosticta (i f I spelled that right).
His base color is darker now and he has hundreds of bright blue dots/highlights, along with the bars across the top of his head and reddish highlights on his fins. I'd get you an updated picture my camera's charging right now.
It's not crucial that I know the exact name. Except I like to know, drives me nuts not to know what kind of fish I have. I appreciate you looking. That's what I'd have thought he was also.


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

You have Satanoperca leucosticta, based off the spots on the face.

Satanoperca jurupari lacks the spots.

Good site to compare-

http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Satanoperca


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Great link, thank you. I'd never seen that web site before.
Sure makes me want to get a few more species though. I wish I had the room.


----------

